# Nissan Skyline GT-R Vs. BMW M5 V10



## sleepless (Feb 21, 2006)

Hello

I am a new member of this forum, I have joined cause i have a very big interest for japanese cars, specially Nissan Skyline, also cause i had a little discussion with my friend earlier about who of The latest Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R V-Spec and the latest BMW M5 whit the v10 Engine are the fastest 0-100 Km/h and a quarter in original condition, not tuned.


Thanks advance
Best Regards Sleepless

*excuse me for the bad english, i am not from a English Speaking Country


----------



## The SKY is the limit (Jan 11, 2006)

Well i can tell you that the bloke with the BMW M5 cant move his car in the lauch wich is very critical in a drag, i am myself a GTR owner and the AWD drive of the car wil make it jump in the lauch, personally a fuly stock GTR has (provided a real good driver) about a 1/4 mile time of about 12.8-12.9
with a little more boost and fuel tha 12.6 is possible, why is this so, the GTR nearly has no wheel spin in the lauch and the BMW is a rear wheel drive so it will bun rubber especially in the lauch.I'm not sayin that when the M5 finds its mid end power band that the GTR wont have porblems staying ahead but if ur 1/8 mile is mighty there is no way that theyll run and take you after that


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

The SKY is the limit said:


> personally a fuly stock GTR has (provided a real good driver) about a 1/4 mile time of about 12.8-12.9


Really? Not according to Nissan.

A stock Nissan Skyline GT-R34 Vspec II:
0-60 in 5.2 seconds
Quarter Mile: 13.7 seconds at 103.5 mph
277 bhp at 6,800 RPMs


----------



## Pzych0 (Mar 1, 2005)

Joel said:


> Really? Not according to Nissan.
> 
> A stock Nissan Skyline GT-R34 Vspec II:
> 0-60 in 5.2 seconds
> ...


thsoe are the japanese specs of the skyline... the skyline released in other parts of the world have i think 323hp. All japanese cars that built in Japan are limited to 277hp and 180KMH. Its a pity they have a stupid law like that bcoz so many ppl look down on the skyline cause it has such little power for a 6cyl TT


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

In japan there is what they refer to as a gentlemans agreement and the cars should not produce more than 280bhp from the factory, the fact is that they never made the 280bhp they all made in excess of 300 from the factory


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

> thsoe are the japanese specs of the skyline... the skyline released in other parts of the world have i think 323hp.


LOL Where else in the world do they sell GTR's?

*The SKY is the limit* did u have to get your car tuned for US petrol? Then it wouldnt be stock now would it? Or are you talking 12.9 with slicks? Seems a lil too quick to me. Stock everything? even boost?


----------



## sunde (Oct 22, 2005)

With a simple chip (that normaly removes the speedlimiter) the M5 / M6 goes from 500 to over 600 hp. Remove the speedlimiter and it does 330 km/h (206 mph). These BMWs are totally sick cars. Cant wait to see what insaine power they will make when you can get turbos and superchargers till them.


----------



## weaselking1 (Jul 17, 2006)

all stock GT-R34 Vspec will run 12.8 sec not even boost (remove speed limiter)


----------



## Pzych0 (Mar 1, 2005)

Ths Skyline is Slod in Australia aswell. they Get direct Imports of all teh japanese cars as far as i kno


----------



## The SKY is the limit (Jan 11, 2006)

Well if i was a US resident i would heve tuned for Us petrol. unfortunately i am not. I live in a tiny country called suriname and we heve very bad gasover here. i mean if our premium gasoline is rated at 90 then what would i expect. My GTRis now tuned to 980 HP on 125 octane. That sort of fuel i import for myself and my racing team. i am aming with my current power to rematch my arc nemisis a 850 HP Nissan Pulsar GTiR. In the last race i blew my cylinder head straight into the hood when my ARP bolts snapped and blew out. But the fact that i say that a Stock GTR can run a 12.8 seconds pass is based on my first run with my car. I got the car tied my GTECH had japanese gas in it and boosted 11.3 psi. allready had a fuel reg and a boss controller, no exhaust no nothing. and i ran 12.8, 12.73 those sort of times.


----------

